# Customer reaction to LAAARD !!



## Happysoap (Jan 30, 2014)

So, lets talk about lard ! 

I never got around to soaping with lard, but I was surprised to see how many soapers loooooove looooove loooooooove lard soaps and rave about the creaminess and benefits on human skin. It seems to be in one of the best loved soaping ingredients by soapers. Customers seem to have the opposite reaction. Lard seems to be one of the most off putting and disgusting ingredients around. I swear that the mention of lard sends them running away in panic. How do you deal with these customer reactions ?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 30, 2014)

Here in Austria people love cooking with fats of all types, including lard (Schnitzel needs lard!) but when it comes to the idea of soap, they are really not keen at all.

I think I will just let people know and give them a wee test bar (half or quarter of a normal bar) and see what they think.  If they won't even use it then I think that there is no convincing them!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 30, 2014)

I use lard sometimes.  It is rare that customers even look at the ingredients in the soap. I've not yet had a problem with it being listed in my soap.


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 30, 2014)

Two of my bestselling bars are lard bars. I've seen a couple of them react a slight bit (usually surprise) when they find out it's lard, but they already like and buy the bar, so I haven't heard any complaints about it, yet. And I think it depends on what you tell them about lard - yeah it has crappy "label appeal", but when you talk about WHY you use it, most don't have a problem with lard. But, I don't target my products to vegans, either... so that could make a difference.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't shout it from the rooftops that I put lard in my soaps because it does have an undeserved bad reputation. The only people who seem hesitant about seeing lard in my soap are my crunchy friends. My soap made with dairy butter has given a few people some pause too. Most folks don't care -- they want a good smelling, gentle soapy soap that gets 'em clean.

If I sold soap in an urban area and had a large crunchy "natural" clientele, I suspect I'd have to make crunchy soap. As it is, I live in a rural area where hunting and fishing are popular and most folks know how good a lard pie crust tastes.


----------



## ca_soap (Jan 30, 2014)

They won't use a soap made with lard but will drink kopi luwak.  Figure that one out!

I proudly use lard in the majority of my soaps.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 30, 2014)

Love lard!  On occasion I will fry up a burger in lard and once a year or so I;ll fry some Spam in lard.  MMMmm GOOD!  Livin' on the edge!


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 30, 2014)

I use lard to cook when I want to make "Waffle House" eggs


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 30, 2014)

My lard soaps are fantastic but it severly limits  my selling ability. I'm still going to make small batches, but not to sell. 

Dennis, I use lard for all my frying, especially ground beef, because we only use local and it's way too lean. I do like chicken fried in coconut oil because of the flavor.


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 30, 2014)

I dont have to much wrong with lard. I would not mind making some just to increase my products line and have a non vegan product. I might not even mind washing my skin with it, But i prefer plant based resources.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 30, 2014)

Around here, one could never sell at a farmers market using animal products in the soap. Way too many "crunchys"  everyone I've mentioned lard soap to cringe at the mere mention of it. Most all of the soap sellers have big signs shouting "VEGAN!" "NO ANIMAL PRODUCTS" etc etc.. It's annoying since most of the people I know, eat meat. It only makes sense to me not to use animal products if you don't eat them.


----------



## green soap (Jan 30, 2014)

The not so simple solution is to have a separate line of soaps without animal oils.  It is possible to make great creamy and luxurious soap with all vegetable oils, or even no palm.  However, some luxury butters are needed in some amount to get more creaminess in the lather.  This jacks up the cost of the soap.  So you could sell the vegetable soaps for a little more, or sell them all at the same price but somehow make the vegetable ones smaller.

This will vary a little depending on where you live.  Most of my regular customers would not touch lard or tallow soap with a ten foot pole.  I even have those who object to goat milk in soaps.  With a lot of people it seems to be more of an 'eeeewwww' reaction than an ethically based stance.  However inconsistent or hypocritical this may seem, if you are in business, remember that 'the customer is always right'.


----------



## songwind (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, you can call lard "pig tallow." Lots of people don't know what tallow is. Just say it uses tallow. Your average suburbanite customer will nod sagely like they know what's going on, buy the soap or not, and never suspect it have pig fat in it.

Alternately, you could say that you took inspiration from the Emiril Legasse show. (It's a pork fat thing! Food of love! Bam!)

Ahem. In all seriousness, if I needed to obfuscate the name, I would probably call it "animal shortening" or something.


----------



## jblaney (Jan 30, 2014)

Green soap - what butters would you use to mimic lard?   I love it and it's in my best recipe and nothing has come close to the creamy lather I get.  I don't sell it and I know I can't where I live, but I would test a recipe and replace it with something to see if it was just as good.   Shea butter felt draggy to me and I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 30, 2014)

jblaney said:


> Green soap - what butters would you use to mimic lard?   I love it and it's in my best recipe and nothing has come close to the creamy lather I get.  I don't sell it and I know I can't where I live, but I would test a recipe and replace it with something to see if it was just as good.   Shea butter felt draggy to me and I didn't like it at all.




Have you tried 50% coconut milk in your non lard soaps? I find that it adds a nice creaminess.


----------



## jblaney (Jan 30, 2014)

Obsidian - I have tried coconut milk a long time ago.  I cant remember how I liked it.  I try to stay away from coconut since I'm sensitive to it.   I use Babassu oil in my soap to avoid it and don't use it in my body butter either since it made my skin dry and flakey.   I have heard it makes a creamy lather and that's why I probably tried it.   Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tyerod (Jan 30, 2014)

I have used lard since my first batch but then I don't sell it.  If it wasn't for my wife I would use lard to cook with much more often.  I would agree with calling it tallow or arming yourself with the properties that lard brings to the soap for an explanation of why you use it.


----------



## nebetmiw (Jan 30, 2014)

It all depends on where you live.  I can see a problem with AO in CA as many there are veggis or new agers ,animal right wingers ect.  
Then we have the real farm states like mine where most want it in there soap and will not use a all veggi bar.  So location and the mind set of the folks you are selling to will decided what oils you use for the soap you sell.  But now with the big push to buy off the farm products that could change some for certain areas if education is done right.


----------



## neeners (Jan 30, 2014)

i would LOVE to add lard to my bars.  but alas, no one renders lard here and i'm not about to stink up my house for the sake of soap.  i think my bf would leave me if i started doing that.....

btw - i don't understand why people freak out over lard, but clamour over bacon and bacon fat.  bacon fat is just flavoured lard......


----------



## Candybee (Jan 30, 2014)

One year I made and sold only soap with lard in it for the entire year. During that year I had 1 customer comment on it. ONE. Anyway, I make all kinds of soap and offer all veggie soaps and soaps that have animal fats in them; goat milk, lard, beef tallow, etc. That way I have something for everyone. My biggest seller by far is my lard soap so I am keeping it on the menu. The reason why it sells so well is because I always recommend it for a facial bar. Many customers buy it by the armload. I always sell out of lard soap at markets and craft shows.


----------



## green soap (Jan 30, 2014)

jblaney said:


> Green soap - what butters would you use to mimic lard?   I love it and it's in my best recipe and nothing has come close to the creamy lather I get.  I don't sell it and I know I can't where I live, but I would test a recipe and replace it with something to see if it was just as good.   Shea butter felt draggy to me and I didn't like it at all.



Olive and coconut oils are both poor sources of stearic acid.  Stearic acid is the fatty acid responsible for the 'creamy' lather in soapcalc.  Tallow and lard are good sources, cocoa and shea butter even better.  Play around in soapcalc, ideally numbers in midrange for all the soap qualities.  This is an oversimplification since some people like their soap more conditioning, so lower cleansing.  However, you can play around with different percentages of olive, coconut and cocoa butter to get the soap to your liking.  If you add a little castor you can be in vegan soap heaven.  

As far as shea being draggy, I have not noticed but I let my soaps cure a long time.  Shea gets requested a lot from my customers, but I prefer cocoa butter myself.  Shea tends to ash more too.  

I suppose another solution to the pricing issue would be to leave the vegetable soaps with fancier ingredients unscented, so the cost could even out.  This way you could sell them same size same price.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 30, 2014)

TVivian said:


> Around here, one could never sell at a farmers market using animal products in the soap. Way too many "crunchys" everyone I've mentioned lard soap to cringe at the mere mention of it. Most all of the soap sellers have big signs shouting "VEGAN!" "NO ANIMAL PRODUCTS" etc etc.. It's annoying since most of the people I know, eat meat. It only makes sense to me not to use animal products if you don't eat them.


 
I sell lard soap at my markets regularly, and I am not far from LA. I have both vegan and non-vegan and all soaps are wrapped. I have actually had very few customers say anything about lard and when I tell them it is considered non-comedogenic they are very suprised. I refuse to pack up and go to markets to only sell to one group of shoppers. When I have a soap that I feel is exceptional and check the recipe it almost always has lard


----------



## TVivian (Jan 30, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I sell lard soap at my markets regularly, and I am not far from LA. I have both vegan and non-vegan and all soaps are wrapped. I have actually had very few customers say anything about lard and when I tell them it is considered non-comedogenic they are very suprised. I refuse to pack up and go to markets to only sell to one group of shoppers. When I have a soap that I feel is exceptional and check the recipe it almost always has lard




Well that's good to know. If I ever sell I will take that exact approach. Don't like it, don't buy it! 
 I kinda think the grossed out reaction I get from people is funny. Because then I get to school them on what's in their commercial soap and about their addiction to bacon haha..


----------



## Dennis (Jan 30, 2014)

neeners said:


> i would LOVE to add lard to my bars.  but alas, no one renders lard here and i'm not about to stink up my house for the sake of soap.  i think my bf would leave me if i started doing that.....
> 
> btw - i don't understand why people freak out over lard, but clamour over bacon and bacon fat.  bacon fat is just flavoured lard......



The only thing better than bacon is more bacon.  

Don't know where you're located but I pick up a big bucket of Armour lard at WalMart and sometimes order lard from Soapers Choice.

This lard thread is going to have me buying a couple of cans of Spam before it's over.  Yummy.  Thin sliced, fried crisp in lard, put on fresh white Bunny bread with mustard.


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 30, 2014)

mmmm... bacon. 







I have a couple friends who won't use any animal products. One for religious reasons, the other for ethical reasons. I just make their soaps with mango butter instead, without altering the rest of the recipe. For my other friends and family, I call the ones made with lard or tallow "Old Fashioned Lard Soap" or "Old Fashioned Tallow Soap" and for some reason, putting that "Old Fashioned" in there makes it OK with them, where just calling it "Lard Soap" or listing lard in the ingredients without any warning before-hand seems to squick them. 






_(Yes, I do label and put ingredients lists on them, even though they're only for friends/family right now. A) they've all got allergies and stuff, so they want to know what's in it, and B) I'm testing ideas for when I do eventually add it to my stuff that I sell, since the packaging is obviously going to need to be different than for lotions or hair products. )_


----------



## Dennis (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## boyago (Jan 31, 2014)

ca_soap said:


> They won't use a soap made with lard but will drink kopi luwak.  Figure that one out!
> 
> I proudly use lard in the majority of my soaps.



Personally I prefer to keep myself and the bacteria I host the only thing digesting my coffee but as a total coffee fiend and somewhat of a vegetarian I can say that vegetarians that can afford kopi luwak and choose to drink it probably do since they don't kill the civet (is it a civet?... catlike jungle thing) to make the coffee.  Though now that I think about it I really don't know how they collect it so who knows, maybe they treat them like the foie gras geese or something??  Which for me would make the whole business even grosser.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 31, 2014)

boyago said:


> Though now that I think about it I really don't know how they collect it so who knows, maybe they treat them like the foie gras geese or something??  Which for me would make the whole business even grosser.



There are some companies that seek out the beans in the wild but most producers use captive bred civets that are kept in small, cramped, filthy cages. Much like puppy mills you see on rescue shows, its disgusting.
http://www.ryot.org/drinking-worlds-expensive-coffee-costs-cats-lives/548781


----------



## neeners (Jan 31, 2014)

Dennis said:


> The only thing better than bacon is more bacon.
> 
> Don't know where you're located but I pick up a big bucket of Hormel lard at WalMart and sometimes order lard from Soapers Choice.
> 
> This lard thread is going to have me buying a couple of cans of Spam before it's over. Yummy. Thin sliced, fried crisp in lard, put on fresh white Bunny bread with mustard.



I'm in Barbados.  I haven't been able to find a place to find lard.  I've been to many grocery stores, asked for lard, and have been pointed to the shortening aisle.  *sigh*

 now I want bacon.....


----------



## Lin (Jan 31, 2014)

Whats wrong with using lard shortening?


----------



## boyago (Jan 31, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> There are some companies that seek out the beans in the wild but most producers use captive bred civets that are kept in small, cramped, filthy cages. Much like puppy mills you see on rescue shows, its disgusting.
> http://www.ryot.org/drinking-worlds-expensive-coffee-costs-cats-lives/548781



Ding Ding, even grosser.  I don't get it.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2014)

neeners said:


> I'm in Barbados. I haven't been able to find a place to find lard. I've been to many grocery stores, asked for lard, and have been pointed to the shortening aisle. *sigh*
> 
> now I want bacon.....


 
What a great place to live. I visited Barbados twice when cruising on the Star Clipper. Both trips were fantastic


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 31, 2014)

It makes sense to me (as a meat eater) to use lard... using the WHOLE animal (ok, not quite, there's still HEAPS of waste...)

But I'm getting the picture that most people don't think like me? (*sigh* why not... Lol).

But yes, just put it on your ingredients, how many will check? I've only started looking at ingredients since soap making (because I'm curious as to who puts what in their soaps and how they list ingredients... etc).


----------



## neeners (Jan 31, 2014)

I prefer to stay away with GMOs.  I know soap is a wash off product, but that's just my personal preference....


----------



## Lin (Jan 31, 2014)

So they don't have pure lard shortening? Since I've never heard of a GMO pig I'm assuming (and assuming its not an issue of gmo fed pigs because I don't think that could be determined by the label on a bucket of lard shortening) you mean they only have lard mixed with other items in the shortening... Which we don't have here, just pure lard.

Here we just have lard shortening, and its next to the vegetable shortening in the baking isles. You'd have to see a butcher about straight pig fat to render. I've never used it, I'm a vegetarian for personal moral reasons and haven't decided yet if I'm comfortable soaping with lard. I go back and forth on it. I do buy meat to feed my carnivore animals.


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 31, 2014)

If you have salt-back pork available in the meat section, it can be rendered down into lard. You have to rinse it really really well and use a lot of water in rendering, due to it being coated in salt. But the salt does help with the 'piggy' smell also. I did it a while back to see what the difference might be between commercially prepared lard and home-rendered lard. Didn't find a difference in how my soaps turned out.  I did double-render it though, due to all the salt. 

Or you can save up all your bacon fat, and render it with water to clean it up.


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 31, 2014)

jade-15 said:


> It makes sense to me (as a meat eater) to use lard... using the WHOLE animal (ok, not quite, there's still HEAPS of waste...)
> 
> But I'm getting the picture that most people don't think like me? (*sigh* why not... Lol).
> 
> But yes, just put it on your ingredients, how many will check? I've only started looking at ingredients since soap making (because I'm curious as to who puts what in their soaps and how they list ingredients... etc).



As long as humans remain carnivores, we will have lard. I agree with the "whole" animal bit, or at least "more" of the animal. I am NOT a supporter of factory farms, but while they are here, I use the lard they produce.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 31, 2014)

I've noticed the tone of this thread has remained respectful of others beliefs, preferences, etc.  It says a lot about the membership of the forum.  It's not just here but the entire site and is why it is so successful.  It has been on my mind and just decided to say it.  
Thanks all.
Now, more coffee.


----------



## neeners (Jan 31, 2014)

jade-15 said:


> It makes sense to me (as a meat eater) to use lard... using the WHOLE animal (ok, not quite, there's still HEAPS of waste...)
> 
> But I'm getting the picture that most people don't think like me? (*sigh* why not... Lol).



i'm with you on this. why throw out bits that can be used, or better yet, turned into beautiful soap?!?  people also get grossed out my gelatin or casein.  doesn't bother me one bit.



Lin said:


> So they don't have pure lard shortening?



nope.  i've read at all the ingredients, and they're all veg  shortening (which is GMO...).  there are no real butchers here, in the traditional sense.  most  carcasses get frozen then cut up by a band saw.  there are some fresh  meat cuts on the grocery store, but i don't know who does them.  i have  one more place to check...i just need to find the location.

i'm not about to render fat in the house.  our house is way too small for me and my bf to tolerate the smell.


one day i will work with lard.  one day.....


----------



## Susie (Jan 31, 2014)

Lard is available online, even on Amazon.  The prices on amazon are super high compared to buying it in my local Walmart.  But, they do sell the 4lb and larger amounts, so you could buy a larger amount to save shipping costs.


----------



## neeners (Jan 31, 2014)

can't ship animal products in.  plus, it would probably melt in this heat.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 31, 2014)

Now I'm inspired to make a batch of lard soap! Didn't know it's non-comedogenic; that's a great selling point! Perhaps I will call it: Miz Jennys Old-Fashioned Northern Ontario Bush Soap.


----------



## neeners (Jan 31, 2014)

Miz Jenny, that's a great idea!

btw, my bf and i have been looking for land in Northern Ontario.  I was curious to see where you were.  and yikes!  that is WAY UP NORTH!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 31, 2014)

neeners said:


> Miz Jenny, that's a great idea!
> 
> btw, my bf and i have been looking for land in Northern Ontario.  I was curious to see where you were.  and yikes!  that is WAY UP NORTH!



We are about 8 hrs from Toronto, 1 hr west of Quebec and 10 hrs from the border. We refer to it as "the real Northern Ontario." :-D It's a safe place to live but there's not much to do if you're accustomed to that lifestyle. One really good thing is agriculture is making a good comeback locally.


----------



## Lin (Jan 31, 2014)

pamielynn said:


> As long as humans remain carnivores


Humans are omnivores. 

I agree, the whole animal should be used and hate to see things wasted. I'm not sure if that applies to purchasing lard or not though, because of the way agriculture works today. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 31, 2014)

Lin said:


> Humans are omnivores.
> 
> I agree, the whole animal should be used and hate to see things wasted. I'm not sure if that applies to purchasing lard or not though, because of the way agriculture works today. I'll have to look into it.



Everything but the squeal is used and they're probably working on that.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 3, 2014)

I made soap 2 days ago, 25% lard that smelled a bit piggy when the oils were heating up but the unscented bar just smells soapy now.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 3, 2014)

"lard" is such a gross sounding word. "Tallow" sounds better. I've been tempted to call it "pig tallow" on the label, but I've never bothered.

I am not a regular seller - I do a craft show maybe once a year. But I haven't run into anybody who said, "Lard, GROSS!" I have run into people who were vegetarians or were buying for vegetarians, so I always have some all-vegetable soaps.

I always say, "Lard is such a great soap making ingredient! It is very gentle and conditioning, and also makes the bar hard." 

For me, the vast majority of people just smell the soap and look at the colors. Most don't care about the ingredients. If course, I'm in the southeastern US. Not a lot of vegetarians/vegans here!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 3, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> For me, the vast majority of people just smell the soap and look at the colors. Most don't care about the ingredients. If course, I'm in the southeastern US. Not a lot of vegetarians/vegans here!



Bless your little heart.  I don't know where you live in the southeastern US, but I've been here many years and can tell you that there are many many in the southeast. Many I'm acquainted with are quite militant about their chosen lifestyle.  It's not California but there are plenty.


----------



## Nevada (Feb 3, 2014)

Bucket says "Manteca" that's what my label says.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 3, 2014)

Nevada said:


> Bucket says "Manteca" that's what my label says.



Yep, same thing.  Manteca is Spanish for lard.  The times they are a changin'.


----------



## new12soap (Feb 3, 2014)

Nevada said:


> Bucket says "Manteca" that's what my label says.


 
Mine does, too, and the other side of the bucket says "Lard". If you do label your ingredients, in the US it needs to be in English. It can _also_ be in Spanish, or French, depending on the native language of your clientele, but the list would have to be complete in both/all languages. And the INCI for lard is "Lard".

Yes, "pig tallow" does seem to have less squick factor than the word "lard" but despite it being labeled that way on soapcalc it is not technically correct.

Most people IME love the soap without questioning what is in it, but if they do ask and I say "lard" they get this horrified look, but then I tell them how it makes great soap and you aren't really rubbing lard on your body etc and they give a nervous laugh and say "oh, okay..." but they keep using the soap!


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 3, 2014)

Manteca is Spanish for lard. If you list ingredients in the US, your ingredients must be in English. Yes, you can also list them in other languages, but English ingredients are a requirement. As lard is the proper English INCI term for lard, lard should be on the labels. Pig tallow is unacceptable as well. Lard is lard, no way around that according to labeling laws.

I haven't had anyone complain about the use of lard in my soaps. I disclose all the ingredients in my listings. If they don't wish to use it, then they don't buy it. I make what I like and what my friends & family like. There are only two people that I would make an all veggie soap for, one of whom is my mother, the other is another member on this forum. I'm not saying that I won't make all veggie soaps in the future, I have a formula that I really really love that is all veggie. What I'm saying is that no one person can please everyone. I don't have the time nor the space to accommodate everyone, either. There has to be a happy medium of what you're willing/able to make and what people are looking for. I seem to have found mine.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 3, 2014)

green soap said:


> Olive and coconut oils are both poor sources of stearic acid. Stearic acid is the fatty acid responsible for the 'creamy' lather in soapcalc. Tallow and lard are good sources, cocoa and shea butter even better. Play around in soapcalc, ideally numbers in midrange for all the soap qualities. This is an oversimplification since some people like their soap more conditioning, so lower cleansing. However, you can play around with different percentages of olive, coconut and cocoa butter to get the soap to your liking. If you add a little castor you can be in vegan soap heaven.
> 
> As far as shea being draggy, I have not noticed but I let my soaps cure a long time. Shea gets requested a lot from my customers, but I prefer cocoa butter myself. Shea tends to ash more too.
> 
> I suppose another solution to the pricing issue would be to leave the vegetable soaps with fancier ingredients unscented, so the cost could even out. This way you could sell them same size same price.


 
I find 100% palm shortening makes a bar similiar to using lard


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 3, 2014)

neeners said:


> can't ship animal products in. plus, it would probably melt in this heat.


I can guarantee lard would melt where you live!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 4, 2014)

I am very happy I found lard.  I didn't start there (soaped almost 2 years without it) but quickly adopted it after I went palm free.  Makes total sense to me to use a byproduct of something with high demand than to create a primary demand that can be so destructive.  And oh how wonderful on the wallet!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 4, 2014)

This year, I'm going to make two lard soaps.... scented and without added scent and both with greek yogurt.


----------



## Nevada (Feb 4, 2014)

Bacon is the Gateway Meat for Vegetarians


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 4, 2014)

I will say that soaping with lard I miss that wonderful sweet smell the raw soap batter has. I can't smell a difference in the finished soap, but the raw soap batter doesn't smell the same.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 4, 2014)

Dennis said:


> Bless your little heart. I don't know where you live in the southeastern US, but I've been here many years and can tell you that there are many many in the southeast. Many I'm acquainted with are quite militant about their chosen lifestyle. It's not California but there are plenty.


 
I'm in Alabama. I know some vegetarians (no vegans, though). But I know of no restaurants that specialize in vegetarian or vegan food. Even the local healthfood stores, if they sell food, have food with meat and/or cheese. Though for all I know, there could be a huge vegan community and they're all just eating at home!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 4, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> I'm in Alabama. I know some vegetarians (no vegans, though). But I know of no restaurants that specialize in vegetarian or vegan food. Even the local healthfood stores, if they sell food, have food with meat and/or cheese. Though for all I know, there could be a huge vegan community and they're all just eating at home!



There used to be a couple in the Pensacola area and I believe there are several in Destin/Fort Walton area.  Everman food store in Pensacola has a good selection, including soap.  
Could a tax deductible sales trip and beach visit be in the works?  http://www.everman.org/departments/grocery/  More and more restaurants offer vegetarian selections but the one restaurant I went to a couple of times that was strictly vegan has closed.  Not my cup of tea, but gave it a shot.  
Alabama is purty state.  I like it!


----------



## rogue (Sep 17, 2014)

Because my curiosity got the best of me... And I had to decide which way I was going to label my soaps I looked it up finally. Inci name Sodium lardate = CAS Number:68605-06-1
I'm not sure whether to laugh at this one or not!


----------



## CanaDawn (Sep 17, 2014)

Dennis said:


> Everything but the squeal is used and they're probably working on that.



http://aquinn.co.uk/wordpress/?p=274
" In Aliens (1986) pig squeals are used as a   large component of the Aliens vocals...In Backdraft Gary Rydstrom used pigs and other animal vocals  including snakes and lions to give the fire a character and to make it  sound more aggressive"


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 18, 2014)

rogue said:


> Because my curiosity got the best of me... And I had to decide which way I was going to label my soaps I looked it up finally. Inci name Sodium lardate = CAS Number:68605-06-1
> I'm not sure whether to laugh at this one or not!




 Yes, it is sodium lardate. I find that some of the inci names for saponified ingredients make me want to giggle, like sodium cocoa butterate, for example. I don't know why, but I find that one to be quite giggle-worthy (not to mention a mouthful!).  lol


 IrishLass


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 20, 2014)

Dennis said:


> The only thing better than bacon is more bacon.
> 
> Don't know where you're located but I pick up a big bucket of Armour lard at WalMart and sometimes order lard from Soapers Choice.
> 
> This lard thread is going to have me buying a couple of cans of Spam before it's over. Yummy. Thin sliced, fried crisp in lard, put on fresh white Bunny bread with mustard.



Poor "Crunchies".........never had a bite of delicious heavenly SPAM!!!


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 20, 2014)

Nevada said:


> Bucket says "Manteca" that's what my label says.



Manteca???  Isn't that the brand name of the supplier??


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 20, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Yes, it is sodium lardate. I find that some of the inci names for saponified ingredients make me want to giggle, like sodium cocoa butterate, for example. I don't know why, but I find that one to be quite giggle-worthy (not to mention a mouthful!). lol
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Irishlass,  if you say it real fast it sounds like "sodee cocoa butter butt"!  hahahaha


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 20, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Manteca???  Isn't that the brand name of the supplier??




I think it is just Spanish for lard.


----------



## MagicalMysterySoap (Sep 21, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Manteca???  Isn't that the brand name of the supplier??



No, manteca is the Spanish word for lard. 

I don't sell soap, I just give them away to family and friends. My sister works at a grocery store so I asked her to get me lard after work. She told me that her coworker asked why she was buying lard, and she said that her sister makes soap with it. Her coworker made a "Kitten Love"  face but then said that she would like to try my soap. Living in SoCal, I am honestly shocked that people are willing to use lard soap. None of my friends or family mind.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 21, 2014)

Everyone is oh and ah when they try lard oops sodium lardate soap


----------

